# Wanted: Bmw m3 parts



## cheng41328 (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi all, I was wondering if anybody has these parts for sale:

Bmw m3 front bumper( in factory white, or otherwise off a white e36)
Bmw m3 rear bumper( same as above)
Bmw m3 sideskirts(also in white, also, anybody know if you can even put m3 skirts on a 325is?)
e36 coupe driver's side front fender also in white
M3 wheels(any style) and tires with at least 70% tread.

I am willing to pay a fair price for any or all of these, plus, I have the stock 325is bumpers and wheels with 85% tread that I would be willing to trade in+cash. 
If anybody has any or all of these parts please let me know. My email is [email protected]. Would prefer pickup. I'm in the bay area. Thanks all.


----------



## Driver8 (May 6, 2003)

*You have email*

I'm selling my 18" E46-style wheels. I dropped you a note.

Thanks - Mike


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

cheng41328 said:


> Hi all, I was wondering if anybody has these parts for sale:
> 
> Bmw m3 front bumper( in factory white, or otherwise off a white e36)
> Bmw m3 rear bumper( same as above)
> ...


Just a question...why do so many people dress up 325's to look like M3's? With all the work and money to change the vehicle I think you'd just be better stretching the M itself.


----------

